# Anyone starting icsi at Dundee in April?



## Twiggy1704 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi all, 

Looking for some support and friends from Scotland going through IVF/ICSI.  I live in Glasgow but have transferred to Ninewells in Dundee due to shorter waiting times. My first IVF cycle came to an abrupt end this month due to zero fertilisation. 

Xxx


----------



## 2nd time lucky (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi Twiggy. We were expecting to get our screening appointment through for IVF some time in May but just received a cancellation appointment so got it this Thursday. So hopefully we might be starting treatment at ninewells in April or May. Good luck and keep in touch x x


----------



## Twiggy1704 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi Danny- nice to hear from you! That's great you got a cancellation- is this your first IVF? Xx


----------



## 2nd time lucky (Jul 6, 2014)

Yeah this is our first go at it so just eager to get cracking now. All the waiting is torture. Hope all goes well for your next one. X x


----------

